# My royal owners, Lena, Inishka and Tim!



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

I have two separate threads already, one for Lena and Tim and other for my Inishka, but I have decided that's not enough  
Well no actually, since now I have three kittens and they're a family I think it's fair that I create one thread for all of their photos - and oh I tell you, there will be a lot!  Taking photos of them is just one of my many cat-obsessions! 

So here's to start off, say hi to my three happy kittens! :001_wub:
(photo deleted)


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

What lovely looking cats, they look as though they enjoy their photos being taken!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

so cute!


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

Aw thanks. I can't help myself I constantly take photos of them


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

(photo deleted)


----------



## coral. (May 11, 2011)

awwwwwwww fantastic photos


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

coral. said:


> awwwwwwww fantastic photos


Thanks  I admit they behave like true photo models around the camera and make it much easier for me! Especially Lena and Tim, Inishka is a spoiled baby who will not pose 

Now let's try and capture the lovers' cleaning session  :
(photos deleted)


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Fantastic pictures, well done! He he, too much relaxation there and ... I'm at WORK  dreaming of a nap.


----------



## HeartofClass (Jan 2, 2012)

So... It's been a while since I've updated this thread... A friend of mine, who loves to draw and paint offered to paint me a portrait of my loving trio. For free!! :eek6: Of course, I will still be giving her some money or a gift card or something, I haven't decided yet... But she's just finished and she sent me a photo! I should mention she's only 17 years old and claims to be a total beginner (she even apologized for not "making them look exactly as they are in real life"), but I think she did a wonderful job!  What do you think? What should I give her as a thank you for this? 
(photo deleted)


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pictures.

The painting is great.

Look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What a lovely picture :thumbsup: Your friend has captured your cats perfectly.
I love your photos too - gorgeous cats :001_wub:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lovely cats, pictures and art - if she is only 17, then i suggest art materials so that she can do more lovely pictures!


----------

